
Why GCP: Compute - coxy
http://www.chriscox.org.uk/why_gcp_compute/
======
jbarciauskas
I don't understand this statement:

>Due to the way GCE instances are deployed (in containers) they do not suffer
from noisy neighbour syndrome

I understand the second half of the statement might be true, but it doesn't
follow from the first.

------
dforrestwilson
What are the big downsides of GCP to other options?

~~~
coxy
I'm not sure I would describe them as big downsides but AWS does have
advantages in some areas.

RDS - Amazon's database service supports more database engines; MySQL,
MariaDB, PostgreSQL, MSSQL and Oracle are all available. GCP has Cloud SQL but
it only supports MySQL and PostgreSQL at the moment. I'm sure that will
change. RDS also has some advantages around getting your data in from an
external server.

AWS also has more services making it easier to get up and running quickly.
Whether that's a good thing or not is down to personal preference. Those
services tie you into AWS pretty heavily. That's fine providing you are
comfortable with it. Google are more focused around open standards.

